# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Веб-камера SVEN IC-930 с микрофоном

## mybayshop

(Б/У)
Веб-камера SVEN IC-930 с микрофоном
Цена: 150 грн

----------

